# what kind of flourish for moss



## ns2h (Oct 31, 2010)

Just wondering what type of flourish I have to use to "grow" my moss. (moss ball, java moss, and Xmas moss)

Instead of controling, I'd like thwm to grow.
Last time I bought seachem EXCEL and my friend told me that's algae control.
So I need to know which type I should buy.
Thanks.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Please see my answer here:

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?p=157495#post157495

In the future, please do not cross post.


----------

